# awe vent gauge pod question



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

Has anyone replaced their gauge with another brand? Mine crapped out and I need a replacement..........


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (20vTa4)*

is that the gauge that comes with its own 'ring'?..if so, sorry, i have no idea..
i got a ProSport mechanical boost gauge..and I love it. I have one on my other car as well..it's pretty popular in the MR2 crowd. 40 bucks and pretty reliable.
i made my own version for a vent ring at my work..we have a plastic prototype 3d 'printer' and Pro/E.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (20vTa4)*

Yes it can be replaced. The boost gauge is held in the vent pod with some kind of super glue on three or four sides. I just got mine and I opened the box took out the the pod and the boost guage was broke off. They had glued it on three sides with super glue. I just added super glue and put it back. So if you can take the boost guage out of the pod and visit Modshack and get there gauge and replacement ring you should be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (my own style tt)*

Did you get the gauge from AWE? Just wondering, I've been waiting for the new version since summer.
Hope mine arrives soon.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*

Yes i did. What is the new version?


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (my own style tt)*

my awe one is held in with a bracket... and when mine crapped out they replaced it..


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (my own style tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my own style tt* »_Yes i did. What is the new version?

IIRC, the new version says "BOOST" instead of "TURBO".
AWE updated the gauge kit when the found another manufacturer.
TIA


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (TTMAN225)*

Is it a metal bracket? If yes, mine is to but the bracket broke off from the vent pod. The boost gauge and bracket you can't disassembale but the backet from the vent pod can.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*

Nope mine say's Turbo. If they were going to upgrade they should of told me. O well, I am going to put it in this week end.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (my own style tt)*

I am about to order one of the AWE vent gauges. How can I be sure to get the new and improved version?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*

Until today, I was under the impression that all of the "old" gauges were already in the hands of customers. I ordered a gauge kit last summer and have been told by AWE that there were none in stock.
Trust me, this has been a highly sought after mod. If you order now, you will get a "new" gauge kit.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beancounter 12345* »_Until today, I was under the impression that all of the "old" gauges were already in the hands of customers. I ordered a gauge kit last summer and have been told by AWE that there were none in stock.
Trust me, this has been a highly sought after mod. If you order now, you will get a "new" gauge kit.









Cool! I will place my order ASAP. I can't stand not having a Boost Gauge. I know that there are cheaper options but this one matches the car the best and it's an electric gauge which is a lot more accurate than a mechanical one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*

Hey, Southwest Ohio. Are you in the Cincy area? and if so have you heard of TD Performance there?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*

Its a mechanical gauge, I do believe. The electrical connection goes to the headlight switch to power the illumination at night.
A mechanical boost gauge has a thin tube on the back of the gauge that goes to the engine compartment for the boost signal. I believe if it were an electronic gauge, there would be wires going to the engine that would the attach to a sending unit.
Either way, AWE's kit is the most ascetically pleasing solution, imo.


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*

how are these gauge crapping out?..especially if it's a mechanical gauge?
is the needle not zeroing..or what?..
i can imagine electronic boost gauges crapping out...but mechanical ones should be pretty reliable.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (heinzboy57)*

You would have to ask AWE, but they are indeed a mechanical gauge because there is no sending unit. The power wires go to the headlight switch so the can be seen at night.
Sorry for sending this thread off topic.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*

I ordered mine on the January 25th 08 and I didnt get the new kit that says boost.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (my own style tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my own style tt* »_I ordered mine on the January 25th 08 and I didnt get the new kit that says boost.

Direct quote from 2.0T FSI Forum:
"The new gauge design has a matched font to the OEM instrument cluster, making it look even more like a factory installed part, as well as a maximum boost scale of 30 psi (old one went to 25 psi). The new one also says "BOOST" instead of "TURBO" to make it look right even in a supercharged VW.
The final design has been signed off on and production is underway. Delivery of our first batch should be by end of January.
We appreciate the extreme patience on everyone's end. Our original gauge supplier went out of business without warning and our supplies quickly got depleted. The new design will be worth the wait, making an already great product even better.

Todd Sager
President
http://www.awe-tuning.com"

Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. The MKV GTI has a different housing. Maybe they had some MKIV TT gauges still available. 

Link to thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3599325




_Modified by Beancounter 12345 at 2:48 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*

You are right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beancounter 12345* »_Its a mechanical gauge, I do believe. The electrical connection goes to the headlight switch to power the illumination at night.
A mechanical boost gauge has a thin tube on the back of the gauge that goes to the engine compartment for the boost signal. I believe if it were an electronic gauge, there would be wires going to the engine that would the attach to a sending unit.
Either way, AWE's kit is the most ascetically pleasing solution, imo.









Oh Nooo.... Are you saying that Awe uses those tiny hard nylon hoses to connect to the vaccum line? YUCK, I hate those. I prefer the softer silicone hoses. Much easier to mess with and they wont pop off so easily.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*

Here is a link of what the kit looks like:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...t.jpg
The kit is the same but with different piece that holds the gauge in the previous factory vent.
Not hard plastic but like I said earlier "small diameter."








But defiantly mechanical not electronic.










_Modified by Beancounter 12345 at 6:18 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*

My question is, and I can't find one, is there a gauge from another company that will fit in the AWE pod. Their gauge is 1 3/4" and most of the other gauges out there are 2"ish ......................










_Modified by 20vTa4 at 10:24 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

the awe one looks awesome but is soo damn expensive.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beancounter 12345* »_Here is a link of what the kit looks like:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...t.jpg
The kit is the same but with different piece that holds the gauge in the previous factory vent.
Not hard plastic but like I said earlier "small diameter."








But defiantly mechanical not electronic.









_Modified by Beancounter 12345 at 6:18 PM 2-8-2008_

This still shows the old type Gauge. I can't find anywhere where they show a picture or any advertisment regarding this mysterious new design or better looking gauge.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (20vTa4)*

The Awe gauge is a standard 52mm gauge. Any 52mm Gauge like the VDO or Stewart Warner gauge should fit. I like the Stewart Warner gauge which is the closest I found that matches the TT interior besides the Awe gauge.
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...6.htm
Then you can use a Modshack Vent ring to secure it in your Vent.
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...apter/
There you go. A Boost Gauge under a 100 bucks


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_The Awe gauge is a standard 52mm gauge. Any 52mm Gauge like the VDO or Stewart Warner gauge should fit. I like the Stewart Warner gauge which is the closest I found that matches the TT interior besides the Awe gauge.
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...6.htm
Then you can use a Modshack Vent ring to secure it in your Vent.
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...apter/
There you go. A Boost Gauge under a 100 bucks









That's the problem, my AWE gauge is only 1 3/4 (about 45mm). Is this some oddball size? Heres a pic with a standard VDO 52mm gauge next to mine.............










_Modified by 20vTa4 at 10:33 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (20vTa4)*

The AWE is a 45mm gauge made by Omori (specifically for AWE).
http://www.omoriusa.com/


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_The AWE is a 45mm gauge made by Omori (specifically for AWE).
http://www.omoriusa.com/

So are they still making them for AWE? I thought they have a new manufacturer now with their new and improved kit? I guess that was a HOAX? I haven't seen any new and improved AWE vent gauge yet. Even on their website it still shows the old gauge as well. I may just go with a 52mm gauge and put my own together. That way I know what I will get. Thinking about the 52mm Blue Racer Electric gauge. It doesn't match the interior but I heard that it is a damn good gauge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*

Omari, the manufacturer that used to produce the gauge for AWE went out of business mid way thru last year. It is not a hoax! Us guys in the MkV forum have been wanting this kit for our cars for a very long time! I've beem waiting for eight months for a boost gauge for my GTI. Believe me, if there was a place to find an AWE kit for my car I would have found it by now.

My best guess is that AWE has some kits that are left over from their previous relationship with Omari. Basically "new old stock" and since these kits will not fit MkV cars they are not disassembling the gauge and putting the gauge in the MkV vent mount. That being said, the kit seems to still be available for the first generation TTs.

If you want to save some money, I recently read a thread in the VW forums that stated that the vent can be purchased individually from AWE. And then you can use any gauge that will fit in the vent housing. I will see if I can find the specific thread.
















Link to thread stating the vent is available individually;
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3650277

Did not meen to open a can of worms. Just want a nice boost gauge kit for my GTI.










_Modified by Beancounter 12345 at 5:47 AM 2-9-2008_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*

So does that mean that the "New" Gauge kit is not available to the TT crowd?
I rather have a gauge that goes up to 30psi instead of just 25 psi. 
Do you have any link to any picture or reference to this new Gauge? 
I checked the AWE tuning website and there is no picture or mention of this new and improve gauge. 
I too just want a nice looking and functional gauge for my TT and now you made me want this new super duper AWE Vent gauge that does not exist


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*

You should call AWE on Monday and ask them any questions you have with the gauge kit, they are very helpful.
888-565-2257


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*

Thanks, I will do that


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*

Glad to help, I probably will just buy the vent piece instead of the whole kit.
Less money and I am really tied of waiting for the past eight months with no end in sight.





























Some people are using the AWE vent piece with a new south performance gauge. 


_Modified by Beancounter 12345 at 10:35 AM 2-9-2008_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (Beancounter 12345)*

I know what you mean. I may just go with the Modshack Vent Ring for 20 bucks and build my own Vent Gauge Pod and put in a Blue Racer Electric Boost Gauge.
I really like that one and it's still a lot cheaper than going with the AWE Boost Gauge kit. The only thing is that it will not match the interior as well as the AWE gauge does.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_The Awe gauge is a standard 52mm gauge. Any 52mm Gauge like the VDO or Stewart Warner gauge should fit. I like the Stewart Warner gauge which is the closest I found that matches the TT interior besides the Awe gauge.
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...6.htm
Then you can use a Modshack Vent ring to secure it in your Vent.
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...apter
There you go. A Boost Gauge under a 100 bucks









The reason why i like the AWE as its has the matching metal bit in the centre of the needle matching the other needles in the TT. If only stewart warner did it like AWE


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question ( XXX 1.8T)*

http://prosportgauges.com/52mm-boost-gauge.aspx
How about those gauges? They look pretty cool and are not too expensive for an electric gauge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*

so what ever happened with that call that you made to AWE because I am also curious about if they have the 30 PSI max gauge for the TT


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (TTguy30)*

I got mine this January and it still said Turbo and went up to 25psi.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_so what ever happened with that call that you made to AWE because I am also curious about if they have the 30 PSI max gauge for the TT

I did talk to Mike at AWE. The new gauge will be a 30psi gauge and will say BOOST instead of Turbo. It is a 45mm gauge like the old gauge was and will be available in about 3-4 weeks. 
They already have the one for the VW's but they are still waiting for the shipment from the new manufacturer for the TT. 
They no longer have the old gauge in stock so all the new gauges will be the 30psi Boost gauges unless you order from another source that may still have some old stock on hand. AWE itself does not. If you want one they will put you on a list and ship the gauge once it arrives and they will not charge your card until then.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*

I ended up getting a Revo technica, it was $44 shipped, matches decently and seems to work fine. My only complaint is the lense scratches easily. 
I trimmed the awe ring to make it fit..............


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (20vTa4)*

Looks nice! The only thing I don't like about it is the clicks/marks inbetween the 10's Let's say from 20 - 25 there are only 4 click marks. That makes it difficult to judge the accurate boost. Each click is 1.25 instead of 1.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*

no silver button on needle = no care
The new AWE better still have the silver button http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_no silver button on needle = no care
The new AWE better still have the silver button http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*

the revo looks nice. not bad.
personally i didnt want to give up airflow from the vent so i went for the AWE because you still get air around the edges, but that doesnt mean that AWE is the only way to go. there are plenty out there in the smaller size that will fit with the ring adaptor.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_no silver button on needle = no care
The new AWE better still have the silver button http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the new TT gauge will not have the silver painted needle center button. We will update our site's pics as as soon as we can.
Also, the new gauge goes to 30psi instead of 25psi and says "BOOST" instead of "TURBO". 
Otherwise, the cosmetics remain the same.
This is a 45mm diameter gauge, just like the old design.
We recently received word that there was a QC problem with the lenses, and the revised delivery date is now about 3 weeks from today.
Thanks to the entire forum for your patience!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the new TT gauge will not have the silver painted needle center button. We will update our site's pics as as soon as we can.
Also, the new gauge goes to 30psi instead of 25psi and says "BOOST" instead of "TURBO". 
Otherwise, the cosmetics remain the same.
This is a 45mm diameter gauge, just like the old design.
We recently received word that there was a QC problem with the lenses, and the revised delivery date is now about 3 weeks from today.
Thanks to the entire forum for your patience!


Thanks for the update Todd. i think that is a crap move to do away from the original gauge with the silver button








Good luck with it!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the new TT gauge will not have the silver painted needle center button. We will update our site's pics as as soon as we can.
Also, the new gauge goes to 30psi instead of 25psi and says "BOOST" instead of "TURBO". 
Otherwise, the cosmetics remain the same.
This is a 45mm diameter gauge, just like the old design.
We recently received word that there was a QC problem with the lenses, and the revised delivery date is now about 3 weeks from today.
Thanks to the entire forum for your patience!


If we place our order now do we get a discount for waiting?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*









Don't count on it!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
Thanks for the update Todd. i think that is a crap move to do away from the original gauge with the silver button








Good luck with it!

I agree, I think a major reason for people to buy the more expensive AWE gauge over the other gauges was because it matched the TT's interior more closely and
the reason that it did was the silver center button that nobody else had.
Doing away with it is not a very smart marketing move. The previous gauges had the black button for the VW's and the Silver button for the TT. Why not do the same with the new and so called "improved" gauge?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: awe vent gauge pod question (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
I agree, I think a major reason for people to buy the more expensive AWE gauge over the other gauges was because it matched the TT's interior more closely and
the reason that it did was the silver center button that nobody else had.
Doing away with it is not a very smart marketing move. The previous gauges had the black button for the VW's and the Silver button for the TT. Why not do the same with the new and so called "improved" gauge? 

Cant work that out either especially when AWE had a monopoly on TT Gauges. Very stupid move, hopefully someone else makes one.
In the mean time im on the hunt for a TT instrument needle


----------

